# Glass Tops



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So Im hoping you guys can help me out a little. Im looking for a replacement glass top for my aquarium. (neglected to clean it and cant get the stains out)The demension of the whole thing are 23 1/4 x 15. 
Im almost positive it is an AGA tank which i bought about 6 or so years ago.
So i go to BA's and at first get a perfecto top..bone head mistake but whatever. I assumed they were all the same. 

Take it back and dude says oh no you need a AGA top. So i get that and it turns out to be only 22" wide. obviously doesn't fit. So now im baffled. Wondering if my tank isnt what i thought it was or not.
I went to AGA site and i can see my tank / stand and my old light on there site. Thinking of just gonig to a glass shop and getting a piece cut...
but now its got me thinking what tank do I have. I cant find pics of there old style tank.. 
I post pics of my tank and top view of it and maybe some of you's can hlep me with my detective work


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, take the glass to a glass shop and if the price is okay then have them cut a piece for you.


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

I would recommend if you don't want to clean it to take it to a glass shop so they can cut a glass like that, make sure they polish the edges (so you don't cut yourself). I personally use alcohol vinegar to clean the glasses and it leaves them shiny and clean in a few minutes. Good luck!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't some people use CLR?

Heard that stuff works but deadly if you don't clean all traces of it.


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

CLR works but as you said is deadly if you don't clean the traces. As I mentioned the safest and easiest way to clean them is alcohol vinegar (white vinegar) and then just a little water to wash it. No traces or anything that might kill you or your fish. Plus if you have some at your home is free or inexpensive if you buy it.
That's how I clean my windows and new aquariums because it leaves perfectly clean glass (no stripes as with other cleaning products or alcohol). Watch out with the PH because it will drop (becoming more acid) if you use it on the aquarium water.
Enjoy!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never tried alcohol and white vineagar. Usually I just use some water and white vineagar mixed. 

Anyways, back to the glass piece. Does anyone know where you can pick up pieces of glass to cut in the gta? My buddy needs to replace a cracked lid and would prefer not to have to buy it from BA's. 

While we're on this topic, what about the plastic piece that holds the two panes together? Is there anyway to pick up some of that and cut it to size yourself? Either that or those E channels would be good.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I cut my own glass...could use some plastic hinges though.

Or the double H and E channel trim to use as rails for the glass to slide on.
like this...


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya ive tried clr and vinegar and still get get the stains out. which is why im just going with new glass...


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

Scraper blade.


----------

